# Do you wear spectacles whilst cycling??



## paulw1969 (29 Sep 2012)

I do but my glasses are woefully inadequate in keeping draughts out and crap when wet....i often get watery eyes when its cold. Being short sighted i should really wear the glasses although i suspect i could get away without prescription (unlike in the car where i must wear them) but i do prefer to see some detail in what i'm looking at  .

Contacts are not really an option for me due to the nature of my work. So how have you got around your sight problems whilst cycling.........anyone out there gone down the prescription sport eyewear route i.e Oakley, Rudy Project (remortgage required for either) and if so was it worth the outlay? How are "proper" cycling glasses in the rain? The trouble i have is i am at an age where my prescription seems to change everytime i go for an eye test.......and this gets expensive if you buy (as i have before) separate sunglasses everytime......


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2012)

*Optilabs* Cycling Specific glasses with transitions prescription lenses.
One of the best cycling related purchases I have ever made.

Though as you say your prescription is still changing, Optilabs also do glasses with changeable inserts. 

As to the rain I always wear a cap, either a baseball cap for the commute, cycling cap for leisure rides. It help's keep rain off the lenses.


----------



## palinurus (29 Sep 2012)

If I'm in lycra then I wear prescription cycling glasses. For riding in regular clothes I wear my regular glasses.

And I always have a cycling cap about me in case it rains.


----------



## Red Light (29 Sep 2012)

Peaked cap to keep the (worst of) the rain off. As for the watering eyes from the cold, I find its just a transient problem and your eyes adapt within the first mile so live with it and keep riding. And I generally wear pretty minimal normal glasses on my bike that I wear all the time off the bike - no wrap around or anything just small lenses and a thin wire frame.


----------



## palinurus (29 Sep 2012)

Mine have inserts so I only need change that part rather than get a new pair, the glasses are BBB- not particularly expensive and I've had them four or five years now, maybe longer. I'm on my second pair of inserts- unfortunately I can't remember how much they cost but I'm a tightwad so it's odds on that they weren't that expensive.


----------



## Pauluk (29 Sep 2012)

I wear glasses (varifocal) and prescription sunglasses on a nice sunny day. I find the peak on my helmet keeps the rain off (unless its really bad) and I don't seem to suffer any contaminants in my eyes. Having said that, may be I've just been lucky.

Flies in the mouth, now there's a problem.


----------



## palinurus (29 Sep 2012)

Pauluk said:


> Flies in the mouth, now there's a problem.


 
Just wear a stocking over your head.

Take it off if you pop into the Post Office to buy a flapjack tho'


----------



## doug (29 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> *Optilabs* Cycling Specific glasses with transitions prescription lenses.
> One of the best cycling related purchases I have ever made.


 
+ 1 to optilabs, I have the photochromatic lenses so are ok in the dark and in bright sunlight


----------



## Diggs (29 Sep 2012)

I've been looking for ages for glasses that I can wear on the bike, final straw came when my old glasses broke on a group ride. Pouring with rain, did the last 20 miles with frame (glasses not bike) stuck with insulating tape. I ended up with these

http://www.specsavers.co.uk/glasses/fashion/titan-b07/#

on the usual 2-1 deal

Slightly wrap around, so not total protection but I'm happy with them. Only issue now is I'm called Heston Blumenthal, rather than Harry Hill. Can't shift that bald bloke with glasses tag


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2012)

yes i also suffer watering eyes etc etc and never heard of optilabs


----------



## snorri (29 Sep 2012)

I don't quite understand your problem with the draughts.
I just got new, non sport specific, glasses a month ago but have found no probs when cycling. Apart from seeing better I find they keep the wind out of my eyes and prevent the watery eyes that were a distraction for a short time when starting out on cold days. My optician recommended glasses which go dark in sunlight, and although this darkening makes little difference to what I can see it certainly reduces discomfort due to glare.


----------



## RAYMOND (29 Sep 2012)

I wear contacts, but still wear sunglasses to keep the flies out and my eyes from watering.
Actually on another point i feel higher up on the bike with glasses on, when ive taken them off i feel lower to the ground.


----------



## Pauluk (29 Sep 2012)

Palinurus said:


> Just wear a stocking over your head.
> 
> Take it off if you pop into the Post Office to buy a flapjack tho'


That's no good I'd never see where I was going


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 Sep 2012)

I have to wear prescription, and am lucky my glasses keep draughts out well. Just luck of the draw I suppose.
Considering what they cost I'm thinking of looking around for some prescription sports glasses anyway.


----------



## SteveBM (29 Sep 2012)

I bought this prescription sunglass set from Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SUNGLASSES-...6CXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348952815&sr=8-1

Really pleased with the purchase. Very comfortable and good quality


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Sep 2012)

I bought some Windrams from Vision Express about 3 years ago. I think they were £100 with the prescription inserts.


----------



## marafi (29 Sep 2012)

Yes I wear mine short sighted. Though they get annoying when they dig into my nose while cycling. I wouldn't mind getting cycling glasses.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Sep 2012)

Nah, short sighted in one eye and long sighted in the other so I can get away without my specs thankfully.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2012)

I wear my contacts when cycling because i can't see forward when my head's down on my drop handles in glasses. If i had money to burn i'd buy some Dennis Taylor types to see forward while my head's down but i bet they're only available custom made so...My lenses really need a new prescription as the right one only gives about 60% decent vision.
I wear a visor on my helmet in the rain and i always wear either clear plastic industrial eye protection glasses or semi wrap around shades. I feel that fully cover the eye socket specs hold condensation, and too open glasses let in wind and bugs.


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Sep 2012)

I don't have much choice but have no hang ups about it either. I got a prescription shades as my second pair on my latest set, not sport glasses but they have a large surface area. Only slight issue is the arms have leopard print on the insides!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> I don't have much choice but have no hang ups about it either. I got a prescription shades as my second pair on my latest set, not sport glasses but they have a large surface area. Only slight issue is the arms have leopard print on the insides!


 
I don't think that anyone will spot that!


----------



## alans (30 Sep 2012)

I have a wrap around frames from the sunglasses range by Specsavers with my prescription varifocal photochromatic lenses fitted.
They fit very close to my eyebrows & cheekbones thus keeping wind,grit & bugs etc out of my eyes.
I'm very very pleased with them.


----------



## Fnaar (30 Sep 2012)

I would, but I don't want to make a spectacle of myself.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2012)

alans said:


> I have a wrap around frames from the sunglasses range by Specsavers with my prescription varifocal photochromatic lenses fitted.
> They fit very close to my eyebrows & cheekbones thus keeping wind,grit & bugs etc out of my eyes.
> I'm very very pleased with them.


 

How much did they cost, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RWright (30 Sep 2012)

I have a pair of huge Rayban Clubmaster knock offs with rose color prescription lense that I have had for a long time. I put a small mirror on the inside of the left lense since we drive on the right side of the road here, it allows me to scan behind me easily and often. I will probably get one for the right lense soon.

The lense are scratched, the prescription is old (my eyes actually got better) and they make my eyes water when I get over about 25 mph (which doesn't happen often). I hate it when I take off to go riding and forget to put them on. They are great.


----------



## gaz (30 Sep 2012)

I use adidas evil eye pro glasses with inserts.


----------



## alans (30 Sep 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> How much did they cost, if you don't mind me asking?


 My lenses were £90 & the frames were £30.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Sep 2012)

I always wear sunglasses or clear glasses in poor / low light and at night to protect my eyes. A fly in the eye makes you cry.


----------



## Globalti (30 Sep 2012)

I went to TK Max and bought some rather cool and dinky wraparound sunglasses, then popped out the dark lenses and got them glazed with the cheapest possible plastic lenses by a local optician. The frames cost £12.99 and the lenses £50. Not varifocal and thanks to the cheap plastic the edges are very thick but you don't see that behind the frames. A better quality denser lens would have been thinner but more costly if scratched or damaged. They protect my eyes really well from cold wind.


----------



## srw (30 Sep 2012)

I find ordinary glasses fine up to about 30mph, but any faster and they water, so I use a pair of Optilabs with reactive lenses when I'm in lycra mode. They're not the most stylish of things, but they're practical.


----------



## paulw1969 (30 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> *Optilabs* Cycling Specific glasses with transitions prescription lenses.
> One of the best cycling related purchases I have ever made.
> 
> Though as you say your prescription is still changing, Optilabs also do glasses with changeable inserts.
> ...


 
Yes i have used Optilabs before for my fishing glasses.......bit expensive but i will check them out again...last time i looked i didn't like the look of their frames.....which frames did you get Ian if you dont mind me asking? I dont mind paying good money for good products....what really gets my back up is paying through the nose for something that doesn't do what it says it will....fogging, drafts etc


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> Yes i have used Optilabs before for my fishing glasses.......bit expensive but i will check them out again...last time i looked i didn't like the look of their frames.....which frames did you get Ian if you dont mind me asking? I dont mind paying good money for good products....what really gets my back up is paying through the nose for something that doesn't do what it says it will....fogging, drafts etc


 

I got the velocity frames.
I did ask them to send me a few frames for approval first of which they were happy to do. They supplied a prepaid label to return them too.


----------



## paulw1969 (30 Sep 2012)

Diggs said:


> Only issue now is I'm called Heston Blumenthal, rather than Harry Hill. Can't shift that bald bloke with glasses tag


 
i fall in the same category so dont feel alone out there


----------



## paulw1969 (30 Sep 2012)

snorri said:


> I don't quite understand your problem with the draughts.
> I just got new, non sport specific, glasses a month ago but have found no probs when cycling. Apart from seeing better I find they keep the wind out of my eyes and prevent the watery eyes that were a distraction for a short time when starting out on cold days. My optician recommended glasses which go dark in sunlight, and although this darkening makes little difference to what I can see it certainly reduces discomfort due to glare.


 
i guess it is down to the individual Snorri....it may be the type of frame...shape of head...face shape....all these variables......all i now is that on occasion (probably due to wind direction at that point in the commute) i found my eyes watering from the draught and struggled to see much at all especially potholes which it was sods law there were a few on that stretch of road....disconcerting especially in the early morning darkness. I am sure it doesn't help at all that most of my time at work i am looking at a PC screen.


----------



## paulw1969 (30 Sep 2012)

some good options there folks.

I take on board the fact that some wear caps.....i wear a helmet so this is not an option.....unless i drop the helmet and go over to a cap, it would i'm sure eliminate most of the rain problem....... (please not on this thread.....dont do it please....no matter how much you want to.....dont.....please  ).

Do the cycling specific glasses actually shed rain better as they purport to?

Not too keen on going down the insert route to be honest....rather prefer the photchromic variants (which my current glasses are) which saves having to swap over so far as i understand it. I do have separate polarising sunglasses which do perform well...apart from misting if i stop...no good at 6am in the morning though. Varifiocals..i can see a time coming soon when i am going to need these....really want to put this off as long as possible though. I am due an eyetest so if my prescription has changed to the extent i need new glasses i guess i'm going to have to bite the bullet and try and get cycling glasses which will be ok OFF the bike as well......which i guess may save me some money......


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2012)

You can wear a cycling cap underneath a helmet quite easy.


----------



## paulw1969 (30 Sep 2012)

.)


ianrauk said:


> You can wear a cycling cap underneath a helmet quite easy.


 
are those the ones with a small peak? or are you referring to a full peak type.....Excuse my ignorance.....i am not particularly vain....more self conscious..... but not sure it would look right...(just checking out Optilabs again )


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> .)
> 
> are those the ones with a small peak? or are you referring to a full peak type.....


 
Any normal cycling cap will do.
Won't keep all the rain off but it does help.


----------



## marshmella (30 Sep 2012)

Pauluk said:


> That's no good I'd never see where I was going


Might be a touch whiffy as well


----------



## marafi (30 Sep 2012)

Does a science lab goggles count?


----------



## Crosstrailer (30 Sep 2012)

Two words - laser surgery

Had -6.50 in left and -5.75 in right and now better than 20/20. Not cheap but the best money I have ever spent.


----------



## gaz (30 Sep 2012)

User13710 said:


> I paid a lot of money for a pair of these, but in rain or misty weather the water gets between the outer lens and the insert and you can't see where you're going or wipe them dry. Rather a waste of money and very annoying. I need to find a solution though, as the cold makes my eyes stream - whizzing down Reigate Hill in the dark on a night ride without being able to see properly isn't recommended ...


Yes I notice that as well but don't find it much of an issue. It's the inserts which steam up, I wonder if there is a treatment that can be applied to them to stop them from steaming up.


----------



## snorri (30 Sep 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> i guess it is down to the individual Snorri....


It's true. I hope you find some solution without having to spend too much.


----------



## paulw1969 (30 Sep 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Two words - laser surgery
> 
> Had -6.50 in left and -5.75 in right and now better than 20/20. Not cheap but the best money I have ever spent.


 
Wow thats was some correction!! Am i right in thinking not everyone is suited to laser surgery depending on what is wrong with their eyes? I guess then you are in the best position to say whether the treatment lasts forever?


----------



## paulw1969 (30 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Yes I notice that as well but don't find it much of an issue. It's the inserts which steam up, I wonder if there is a treatment that can be applied to them to stop them from steaming up.


 
some of the proprietory cleaners are supposed to help with steaming up of normal glasses so i guess these should work.


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Sep 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Two words - laser surgery
> 
> Had -6.50 in left and -5.75 in right and now better than 20/20. Not cheap but the best money I have ever spent.


 
I would also second laser surgery. I was -4 and -4.5 and now also have 20/20. Mine cost about £900 back in 1996, and given that each set of bins cost me around £200-240 I think I'm defiantly quids in overall. It's such a revelation to wake up in the mornings and see everything clearly without searching for glasses or contacts.

BEST MONEY I EVER SPENT.


----------



## Crosstrailer (30 Sep 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> Wow thats was some correction!! Am i right in thinking not everyone is suited to laser surgery depending on what is wrong with their eyes? I guess then you are in the best position to say whether the treatment lasts forever?


 
I had to have wavefront treatment Paul as they had to hit multiple spots on both eyes, basically the eye being out of shape is what they need to correct. Regular laser treatment is fine for most people if they only have to hit one spot. I had it done around 8 years ago when it was still quite expensive and it cost me around £1800. Happy to say I have had no problems whatsover. However there can be side effects with a small minority of people like any medical procedure.

Without being dramatic, it has changed my life. With the prescription I had I literally had to hold a book 6 inches in front of my face to read it without correction, and I couldn't even see enough to go out for a walk without glasses or contacts. Even waking up in the morning I had to put my glasses on to see the time on the alarm clock. I had worn contact lenses (hard then soft) from the age of 15 for many years and had reached the point where I was stopped from wearing them by an opthalmic surgeon due to the detrimental effect they had started to have on my eyes (iris problems).

I took the plunge with a company called Ultralase on a recommendation from two people where I worked at the time. They weren't the cheapest but I wasn't comfortable paying another major company who at the time did it for half the price, they may have done an equally good job but your eyes aren't something to try and save money on !.

The procedure might sound a little unpleasant but I didn't feel any pain whatsover, just felt the sensation of the scalpel and a slight burning smell when the laser was working (stay with me !!!! ). Your eyes are a little blurry straight after but I immediately could see the ceiling tiles above the operating table and two people observing who I didn't even know where in the room before. Was driven home by my mother and was reading number plates of cars we passed, before the cars would have been indistinguishable blocks of colour. Spent the rest of the day in a dark room with the radio on, had a good nights sleep and although my vision was still a little blurry the next day I could see. It is really hard when you try to explain to someone who has good sight what the moment when you are given perfect vision is like when you were previously unable to function without some sort of correction. It also completely fixed a slight astigmatism I had.

I would recommend it to anyone


----------



## paulw1969 (30 Sep 2012)

thats a great post Crosstrailer...thanks for taking the time to do it ....before i was under the impression it would not work for me due to my a stigmatism....i might look into it a little deeper..i know people who have had it done and they to were happy......and you are right you cannot take chances based on price....not when it involves your eyesight


----------



## Globalti (1 Oct 2012)

Yebbut... even if you get your sight corrected you still need eye protection. I simply couldn't ride without something to stop insects, mud, dust and even branches from going in my eyes. Mrs Gti got swiped in the eye once by a twig as she followed me through a wood and it was a very painful and unpleasant experience for her.

If you're on a real budget, make enquiries with local opticians and eventually you'll find the local back-street bodger to whom opticians reluctantly send repair work when they've failed to persuade customers to buy new specs. These guys can work miracles with broken glasses; I found ours in a tiny shop in Bolton and as well as fixing my glasses he sold be a frame he had lying around and got it glazed for me by a buddy in the business for next to nothing. The next most expensive step was the one I described in an earlier post - cheap sunglasses glazed with clear or tinted plastic.

I've never wanted a set of those sport glasses with the inserts because they look so naff, they must be heavy and expensive and worst of all, they have FOUR surfaces on which moisture can collect.


----------



## Sandra6 (1 Oct 2012)

I wear my glasses all the time, I'm not blind without them but I wouldn't recognise anyone at a distance without them - or be able to read number plates. 
The only time it's a problem is in heavy rain - somebody suggested rain-x on the lenses???? There is a product for keeping visors clean on helmets and I did wonder about trying that.


----------



## steve52 (1 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Two words - laser surgery
> 
> Had -6.50 in left and -5.75 in right and now better than 20/20. Not cheap but the best money I have ever spent.


 i was part of a test group for lazer treatment 20 years ago yahooo ,but now need veri focals for reading ect grrrrr


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> *Optilabs* Cycling Specific glasses with transitions prescription lenses.
> One of the best cycling related purchases I have ever made.
> 
> Though as you say your prescription is still changing, Optilabs also do glasses with changeable inserts.
> ...


 
I had a really poor experience with Optilabs a few months back. Very rude on the phone and treated it like I was doing them a favour by daring to ask to try out frames before purchase.

I used Spex4less instead - good service and good glasses too.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I had a really poor experience with Optilabs a few months back. Very rude on the phone and treated it like I was doing them a favour by daring to ask to try out frames before purchase.
> 
> I used Spex4less instead - good service and good glasses too.


 

Blimey, that's not good to hear.
But that's life I suppose.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, that's not good to hear.
> But that's life I suppose.


 
Yup - I'm not short sighted (pun intended) enough to realise that 1 bad experience doesn't bestow a companies reputation (member of staff having a bad day/axe to grind etc). Seems like some of you are happy with them.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yup - I'm not short sighted (pun intended) enough to realise that 1 bad experience doesn't bestow a companies reputation (member of staff having a bad day/axe to grind etc). Seems like some of you are happy with them.


 

Yup, shame though, as the glasses are really spot on.


----------



## steve52 (1 Oct 2012)

right lets fix this we need a cheap half visor that will easily (thats the tricky bit)attach to any helmet!


----------



## Globalti (3 Oct 2012)

The closer rain drops are to your eyes, the more you are able to see between them and the less they are a problem. So a visor can be a problem in heavy rain.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2012)

steve52 said:


> right lets fix this we need a cheap half visor that will easily (thats the tricky bit)attach to any helmet!


You mean like this one?


----------

